# Diferencias y ventajas entre PLC y PIC



## Antonio Sandoval (Dic 19, 2005)

Saludos al foro. 

Les platico mi situacion. En la empresa donde trabajo nos pidieron al departamento conseguir personal para fabricar una llenadora. Y entre varias personas nos entregaron sus propuestas, pero como la electronica no es mi campo no puedo decidirme por que no entiendo la diferencia entre un PLC y un PIC, algunos cotizaron mas alto con PLC que con PIC. Entonces quisiera saber que diferencias hay entre un PLC sobre un PIC, cual es mas caro, y que ventajas tiene uno de otro (o desventajas en su defecto).

Espero su ayuda
Gracias por leerme
Antonio Sandoval


----------



## maunix (Dic 21, 2005)

Antonio Sandoval dijo:
			
		

> Saludos al foro. Les platico mi situacion. En la empresa donde trabajo nos pidieron al departamento conseguir personal para fabricar una llenadora. Y entre varias personas nos entregaron sus propuestas, pero como la electronica no es mi campo no puedo decidirme por que no entiendo la diferencia entre un PLC y un PIC, algunos cotizaron mas alto con PLC que con PIC. Entonces quisiera saber que diferencias hay entre un PLC sobre un PIC, cual es mas caro, y que ventajas tiene uno de otro (o desventajas en su defecto).
> Espero su ayuda
> Gracias por leerme
> Antonio Sandoval



Mmmm, un PLC es un microcontrolador con montón de hardware asociado y un software previamente cargado que permite procesar uno o más lenguajes de programación....

El PIC , solo es un PIC, solo no sirve para nada.

Más allá de eso, un PLC de un fabricante confiable, ASEGURA cierta calidad de funcionamiento y ciertas prestaciones, con un PIC no se puede saber porque depende de quien lo haya programado o que hardware le haya puesto!!!   

Todo depende de la aplicación para la cual lo necesitas, si el entorno es muy ruidoso y la aplicación es muy importante, te aconsejo uses el PLC y no reniegues con los PIC.

El que te diseñe algo con PIC para la industria debiera ser muy profesional en lo que hace y con mucha experiencia y no debiera dejar puntos al azar.... lo cual como es dificil de conseguir, opta por el PLC (eso si que sean PLCs de marca reconocida).

Los PLC en definitiva son microcontroladores con ya un hardware y un sistema operativo predeterminado y que se les puede 'programar' ciertas funciones, como en lenguaje ladder, basic, etc.

Saludos


----------



## P4blo (Dic 23, 2005)

Con un pic a lo mas puedes trabajar con un par de lazos de control, en cambio con un PLC puedes trabajar con muchisimos al mismo tiempo ademas de poseer un procesador potente que te permit mas flexibilidad. PLC como dice la palabra Programable logic control, se programa mediante lenguaje escalera por lo general mediante combinacion de timers virtuales y contactores on/of virtuales tambien, puedes crear enclavmamientos de entradas , etc

Bueno por otra parte el precio entre ambos es incomparable, el PLC es muchisimo mas caro que el PIC.

Saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (May 13, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice maunix y P4blo.

  Ya que hace algún tiempo pensé que se podía hacer las mismas cosas que  hace el PLC con un micro y sobre todo más barato.

  Pero al momento de diseñar me encontré con varios problemas como son.


 *Confiabilidad.* Una empresa requiere algo confiable y  no va ha perder tiempo probando proyectos nuevos.
 *Ruido. *Por lo general se debe trabajar con sensores y  diseñar algún circuito que reduzca el ruido es sumamente complicado.
 *Conversores A/D.* Cuando se sensa señales el equipo debe  estar certificado para que la medición sea lo mas precisa a lo real. Y  hacer eso con un PIC es sumamente complicado.
 *Si deseas visualizar las señales en un computador.* el PLC  incluye software que facilitan las cosas. En cambio con un PIC se debe  diseñar el software y eso toma mucho tiempo.
   Y muchas cosas mas que se darán cuenta si desean reemplazar un  PLC por un micro.
En definitiva si van a usar conversores A/D deberían usar PLC por  el ruido y confiabilidad.

  Si van ha usar solo señales digitales podrían usar el microcontrolador  ya que no tendría en enfrentarse al “RUIDO”.


----------



## Cybillita (Abr 28, 2011)

Buenas!! llegue tarde a la conversa pero es ahora que necesito saber de estas cosas, estoy desarrollando un proyecto donde debo decidir cual dispositivo de control usar: Micro o PLC el proyecto se trata de un sistema de control al cual le agregaré un sistema de supervisión en tiempo real, la tarea del dispositivo de control es recoger los datos del estatus del sistema de control al cual estará conectado y enviarlos a una PC q estará a distancia, el software se encargará del resto, la cosa es que no se cual utilizar! No tengo mucha experiencia trabajando con PLC pero sé q es ideal para comunicaciones a distancia, estuve haciendo mi tarea y con un Micro tambien se puede porq el sistema de control no es muy grande, pense utilizar el 16f877 y utilizar protocolo rs485 lo unico es q solo alcanza 1200mts quizas un poco más, tengo mas experiencia con Micros, el problema es precisamente la comunicacion a distancia que no encuentro información sobre el proceso de comunicación con PLC, el protocolo que podría utilizar es Modbus, cuento con fibra óptica para transmision de datos pero no se como utilizar todo eso para que llegue a la pc y se procesen esos datos. Todo al que le he preguntado sobre PLC me recomienda "Control Logix" de Rockwell pero no tengo información de cómo utilizarlo ni comunicarlo. Estoy en aprietos! necesito elegir un dispositivo de control YA! Cual sería conveniente usar considerando los recursos cognitivos con los que cuento?


----------



## cannabis_68 (Abr 29, 2011)

Usar un PLC solo para transmitir datos es como ir a la tienda de la esquina en un rolls royce  te recomiendo hacerte un circuito con un PIC, para no tener perdidas puedes hacerte minicircuitos amplificadores de señal cada 500 mts (nada mas que un amplificador a base de transistores) o utilizar modulos inalambricos de radiofrecuencia... solo una sugerencia


----------



## sergiomercado10 (May 9, 2011)

es un tema viejo ya pero quiero decir que donde trabajo hay inyectoras de plastico reformadas con microcontroladores freescale( antes se controlñaban electromecanicamente) y va de maravilla,el ruido es terrible hay 30 maquinas funcionando a la ves.Alli si que hay ruido en la linea.


----------

